# Safe Skiing and Snowboarding Tips



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks, and dont forget, you can actually snap your neck form snowboarding if you have a bad fall. And when you snap your neck, your dead. And dont think that when people on TV have broken legs from snowboarding, that cant happen, because it can!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for that, JT, snowboarding seems to be a great kind of sports but just imagine what happens when you fall from a fast slide, you'll just have to be thankful if you only have a broken leg coz there are chances that it will be worse than that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, but luckily, there are often more broken legs than pbroken necks, or damaged necks or there would be a hell lot more deaths in this world.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

you're right, necks are far more important than legs, necks are more fragile and it is nearer the brain, it might get more complications on other parts of the body


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

definitely slather on the sunscreen - it's easy to forget that when it's cold, the sun is just as dangerous!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Cool tips. Being prepared for the unexpected is always a safe way to avoid having any unexpected problems


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

lol saftey. I put on the boots, pants, sweatshirt, hat, mitts and goggles and ride all day long. Helmets restrict vision too much where i'm at on busy slopes, and I hate sunscreen. I don't wear it anytime. I do tighten my bindings and at least put on racepaste every time I go though


----------

